# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Ser tipo "antena de Nassario"

## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite a todos

Encontrei mais um ser vivo neste, cada vez mais, maravilhoso mundo da aquariofilia marinha.

O ser sai de um orifício na RV. Tem sensivelmente o diâmetro de uma antena de 1 Nassário. Sai da RV como se fosse um elástico, sempre sempre a sair em direcção à alga. Pica na alga e regressa ao orifício, em actos continuos...

O ser é translúcido, pois consigo ver a alga a ser digerida. 
Fenomenal!

Alguém me sabe esclarecer?
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7182

Aqui fica o filme:
http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...o/8785/cat/534

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

No sábado passado quando cheguei a casa, reparei que tenho uma rocha 'perfurada'... 
Imaginem que fizeram um furo numa tábua de madeira, todo o material retirado fica em redor do furo, tipo um pó fino. Pois é exactamente essa imagem que tenho nessa rocha... e lá no meio tenho um 'braço vertical' com cerca de 10mm de comprimento. Fazem ideia do que seja???





Que acham que seja??

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Tambem tenho disso.
Sei que não faz mal nenhum, agora o que será?  :Coradoeolhos:  

Atentamente,

----------

